# does anyone experience bleeding??



## queenb

Hello everyone~ I am new to the boards....







I was told that I have IBS about 3 years ago....My doctor said it was caused by my stress....which I find as true because whenever I am really stressed out thats when I have problems....I had problems with it at first.....then it went away for about a year and then off and on again every so often....its back now and I havent had problems in a very long time....I am stressed right now too....I am not having diarreha but I am having blood in my poop and blood when I wipe? Does anyone experience this? I also get really upset stomach and you can hear and feel it gurgling all around in there....but that is normal for IBS....I didnt want to have to go back to the doctor because I have a feeling they will just send me back for another coloscopy and I dont want to go do that again....but I cant keep bleeding like this....it cant be good....


----------



## kateandtink

IBS DOESNT BLEED... i have occasional bleeding when i get C from where the lining of the intestines are strached and i had some bleeding when i had v bad D but IBS NEVER bleeds it triggers something else that bleeds and "something elses" always need to be checked out by doctors... you may just have internal heams or tearing







just go back to your doctor


----------



## Kathleen M.

You need to determine the source of the bleeding. If the blood is bright red it may be an anal issue like a fissure or hemaroids and that they can see from just checking the end without a whole colonoscopy.Depending on what they find they may need to redo that test (if it looks more like and Inflamatory Bowel issue from blood tests and stuff). But you are right if the bleeding is frequent you do need to have that fixed.K.


----------



## Nikki

If, as you say it is just a bit of blood when you wipe then it is probably absolutely nothing to worry about. Its prob piles! In which case, IBS does bleed- well, the piles do. They are also nothing to worry about. Maybe it would be worth getting some cream for that and seeing if that helps at all?Nikki


----------



## queenb

What is the C and D that everyone talks about? I have never heard that...thanks...


----------



## Lagomorph

C is constipation and D is diarrhea. I have IBS-D and have a chronic anal fissure from taking immodium too much for too many years. So, I bleed every time I go.


----------



## Nikki

Why do you have a fissure from taking imodium?


----------



## KayWill

Yeah, Lagomorph, can you explain the relationship between fissures and immodium? I have fissures (I think, could be hemmies, too) and I have taken immodium every day for years. You're the first person I've seen who has mentioned this.


----------



## Lagomorph

It is just my assumption that I got it from immodium. I take it as a prevention in the middle of my classes sometimes in the hope that I won't have to run to the toilet. But sometimes I probably didn't really need the immodium, more of an anxiety issue about having to run out of the class, and it really blocked me up. So in order to get the bm out of my system, I tore my anus. And small tears normally heal quite easily but I think I kept tearing and now it won't heal so the doctors call it chronic. Does this help explain my situation?


----------



## m_m_forth

queenb, I assume it doesn't hurt when you bleed? If not, it is probably just internal hemmies. Are you IBS D or C type? If you are D I would be more concerned. Also, you mentioned you already had a colonoscopy...how long ago?


----------



## 22908

I also experience bleeding when I poop. But only sometimes, and only when I whipe do I notice. It's not a whole lot, but it does startle me. And it doesn't hurt any more than usual. I have IBS-D. And the blood is only when my poop is solid, not diarrhea.I hope this makes you feel normal.


----------



## 23682

Ahhh I just found out I have one today...My doctor said I'm nuts if I use Immodium...and if I need to only 1/2 pill. Before I was on Lexapro I used to live on Immodium. He said that was one of the main causes of them.


----------



## 18535

I have experienced bleeding on and off since college (I'm in my late 20's now). I always assumed it was hemmorhoids but recently I went to the doc and had her check to make sure. Sure enough, I've got them, internal and external. They're a real pain.


----------



## 14351

much_ado, did you have a colonoscopy to see if you had the hemmorhoids or did the doc just check your bum? i experienced bleeding the other day when i wiped, and i have to say it quite freaked me out. it was bright red although but not the first time to happen (sorry to be visual.) i have not been diagnosed with any C or D because i'm a bit afraid it'll be something more serious. (i've also had a fair amount of weight loss recently) i know i should see the dr. about this, and i will if it continues - but if it is hemmies like i think, is there any way i can treat it myself?i hate all of this.


----------



## 18535

hey millard... my doc did a visual exam, which i requested because i few weeks prior i had felt this little fleshy thing right outside of my bum when i was wiping... she told me it's a hemorrhoidal tag (like a skin tag) that was left behind from a previous inflammationshe also said if you've had them/got them on the outside then you probably have them internallyi completely understand your hesitation with going to a doctor... but it may be worth it just for a little peace of mind


----------



## 16795

I had bleeding (alot of blood!) and after a colonoscopy, the doc told me it was a ruptured internal hemmorhoid. That was years ago, but I have had another episode this weekend so I am going back to the doctor just to be sure, and you should probably do the same just to rule out anything else. Good Luck!


----------



## 23682

This is what the the doctor told me when I went in for bleeding.A little bit of spotting on toilet paper is probably a bleeding hemmoroid.Quite a bit of blood, enough to soak the toilet paper or change the color of the toilet water, is a fissure. This blood will be bright red, and for those of you who are females it will look like you have your period.The bright red color of the blood indicated that the blood is fresh and has just happened. He said had it been from something serious like internal bleeding due to injury etc. it would be black or brown color indicating it is old, and came from farther away in the body.


----------



## mally

I went thru something worse & figured out what caused it. The doctors are TOTALLY off-track (in fact a woman recently desperately phoned into the Dr.Ash radio show about herself & son both bleeding - but his response was NOT what I would have alerted her to). In the past, in desperation, I finally went to the ER of local hospital due to urethral bleeding which none of the doctors helped me with - not gyno, not urologist, not primary doctors. Well, the ER guys dx'ed me with "UTI" but ALL the docs failed to alert me that it was probably triggered by my computer monitor!Note that some LCDs can be just as bad or worse than some CRTs (and vice versa). It all has to do with the extent to which they were outgassed.References:Silicon Valley Toxics Coalition (lawsuite by Shetreet vs. Sharp Corp. Shetreet suffered nosebleeds & worse as a child.Black On White online PDF book by Granlund-Lind - wherein on pg. 78 a Swedish woman testifies re: bleeding symptoms from computer. Also therein, a guy testifies re: bleeding throatAnother reference:MY OWN EXPERIENCE - http://www.freewebs.com/eclectives/monitorpain.htmit includes guest testimonials (though the guest testimonials cite symptoms other than bleeding. Bleeding starts upon prolonged exposure combined with sensitivity.(I also have another Tripod site that's full of popups unfortunately - since Tripod imposed them after the site's creation. The site is entitled "heavy bleeding".


----------

